
iPhone 7/7+ Phone Case with Built in Secure AirPod Storage - kalyxdesigns
http://www.kalyxdesigns.com
======
8draco8
This is seriously ugly design. It adds bulkiness to the phone, removes Earpods
charging (which the official case does), removes automatic pairing after
opening the case, and it just looks ridicules. I don't know whats wrong about
carrying around iPhone and Earpods in a case.

